
Ask HN: What does it mean to be successful? - bhushanlodha
We read a lot of articles on how to be successful but what does it really mean to be successful?
======
onion2k
It's _entirely_ subjective, and you can't define it. Whatever definition you
use someone else will always be able to say "That's not what I'd call
success." For some people it's something external like money or fame, for
others it's internal like being happy or enjoying time with your family.

Consequently you have to find your own definition, and understand that people
are bound to disagree with you if you tell them.

------
bausshf
Success is when the ones you looked up to becomes your competitors.

